# L&M Inventory Sale



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone pick up anything interesting?

Almost pulled the trigger on a Squier Paranormal Offset Tele, but just wasn't feeling it.

I did pick up a multi-pattern large diaphragm mic, but not much else of interest at a price that would make me jump. Good deals on SM58s and passive DIs, but I'm well stocked. Also a great price on a vintage AP3000 power amp, but again, I have what I need in that department... I think...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I am looking for an MIA Strat. There is one on repair at an L&M location out west that is listed at a great price, but the arseholes at the store won't respond to the manager at my store when he contacts them looking for info.

Because of that I am checking the sale, but nothing jumps out at me. I considered a MIM, but it got scooped. I can only check local stores right now, so am hoping (likely in vain) that any available at a good price make it to Monday so that we can buy from any store and have the item shipped.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Didnt know it was on.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> I am looking for an MIA Strat.


How about a MIA partstrat?








SOLD - All sold. Four electrics, one acoustic.


'15 ish parts Strat. Warmoth neck with side micro adjust, compound radius 10-16", 6100 jumbo frets. Sperzel tuners, Allparts body, SD Hotrails p/p split coil. TSA h/cs. $1100 $1000 $950 $900 Sold. '06 parts Tele. Highway 1 neck, unknown 2 piece ash body, Lollar vintage neck, special bridge pups...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Didnt know it was on.


Hasn't been publicized like usual. I suspect that is intentional to reduce the load on their website. It's also longer - goes until the 21st.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Almost pulled the trigger on a Squier Paranormal Offset Tele, but just wasn't feeling it.


Started to feel it. Just bought it - first time I've ever bought a guitar unplayed. 🤞


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was casually looking this morning while I was pretending to pay attention to a video conference meeting. I didn't see anything I was interested in. 

I wouldn't mind an LR Baggs soundhole pickup at a decent price.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> How about a MIA partstrat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I cannot abide by the larger Strat headstock.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I was casually looking this morning while I was pretending to pay attention to a video conference meeting. I didn't see anything I was interested in.
> 
> I wouldn't mind an LR Baggs soundhole pickup at a decent price.


I'm in a union meeting but have my camera turned off so that I can browse the sale rather than paying attention.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> I'm in a union meeting but have my camera turned off so that I can browse the sale rather than paying attention.


I had my camera on. I don't mind if it looks like I'm doing something else. In fact, I wanted it to look like I was doing something else.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Custom Shop '65 Strat CAR 2013 Closet Classic $2999 Edmonton North, been a while since I saw a CS price that low. I've handled it, no covid I promise, nice guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> Thanks, but I cannot abide by the larger Strat headstock.


Coping saws are cheap.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Darkglass Duality Fuzz in Lethbridge for $149, that's a steal for a bass player looking for fuzz. Retails $349


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I got an emailer saying there was a sale. Haven't looked. I did buy a great pedal off a very nice forum member just now though...


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw a couple nice American pro Strats that were tempting but I have a new Suhr Pete Thorn being delivered today so I'm sitting this sale out.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

There is a great deal in Winnipeg, unfortunately I am in Ontario so cannot pick it up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

the pickup only policy is annoying.
charge for shipping, make things final sale, whatever. 
otherwise, with the PITA navigation/search feature of their site, i cant be bothered to waste my time on it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> the pickup only policy is annoying.
> charge for shipping, make things final sale, whatever.



I agree wholeheartedly. 

There is a guitar that I would buy right this second, and would happily pay to have shipped, but I can't because it is outside of my local area. If I order something from The Bay, they don't say "sorry that is reserved for people local to the store that currently has it in stock" so I don't see why L&M does that. It is a moronically stupid policy. I thought the purpose of running a retail store was to sell things, but apparently it is to sell things to locals only.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

seadonkey said:


> I saw a couple nice American pro Strats that were tempting but I have a new Suhr Pete Thorn being delivered today so I'm sitting this sale out.


I don't see any Fenders in the sale section. Are you referring to the regular sales section?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I don't see any Fenders in the sale section. Are you referring to the regular sales section?



Go to Gear Hunter. In the search field type in the model you want (best to be broad so use Stratocaster rather than a specific model). Then on the left side click on your province so you only see Strats in your province.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

keto said:


> Custom Shop '65 Strat CAR 2013 Closet Classic $2999 Edmonton North, been a while since I saw a CS price that low. I've handled it, no covid I promise, nice guitar.


Good find. Also a Gibson Custom Shop '57 Les Paul Special for $2999 - again, not bad.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

On the lower end there was an Eastman hollow body at $999 down from about $1400. That's a huge drop for L&M.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2012)

I find even with sales L&M is overpriced. The stores I've visited some of the sales people barely knew what they were selling so I only go there when I absolutely need something and it's in stock


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I find even with sales L&M is overpriced. The stores I've visited some of the sales people barely knew what they were selling so I only go there when I absolutely need something and it's in stock



If you are patient, there are good deals to be had.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Any southpaws? Been hearing a lot of people saying you can't find a studio under $1000...

Gear Hunter | Gibson - Les Paul Studio Left


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Someone in Winnipeg got a great deal on the Strat that I wanted.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There's a couple Les Paul Classics at $1500 to $1800 in a few stores...no where near me.
Es175 in BC for $2k, which is a huge drop in price.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Kind of off topic but many be something to consider if you are looking at ordering from a different province.

I don't like L&M's new Policy of charging destination province Tax. I used to like getting stuff from Alberta as it was only 5%. I was going to order a '63 ES-335 (Used) last week but when I found out it was 12% tax it was no longer the deal I thought I was getting. I assume the L&M is just following CRA guidelines so I can't blame them but it has prevented me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

seadonkey said:


> Kind of off topic but many be something to consider if you are looking at ordering from a different province.
> 
> I don't like L&M's new Policy of charging destination province Tax. I used to like getting stuff from Alberta as it was only 5%. I was going to order a '63 ES-335 (Used) last week but when I found out it was 12% tax it was no longer the deal I thought I was getting. I assume the L&M is just following CRA guidelines so I can't blame them but it has prevented me from pulling the trigger.



I had a Les Paul shipped from Quebec to Ontario, and was only charged GST by the retailer (not L&M). But maybe CRA has cracked down or something?

Then again, it can also work out in our favour. I am in Ontario where the combined taxes are 13%. But if I buy a guitar from a province like PEI where the taxes are 15%, I pay the lower 13% Ontario taxes.





__





GST/HST and place-of-supply rules - Canada.ca


GST/HST - Find out about the different place of supply rules, if you have to pay the provincial part of the HST for property and services brought into a participating province, if you can recover the provincial part of the HST for property and services brought into a non-participating province...




www.canada.ca


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I looked online--and the stuff I wa interested in was above my budget at this time (Biut much of that was still what I would consider a good deal.)

It's all in what you're looking for.

Some of their sales I've bought stuff, some I haven't.

This time it's likely I won't be buying.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

I typically never buy retail but my needs are more specific now. The stuff I actually want ain't on kijiji at the right prices. Guitars with good locking trems for $ not $$$, compact multi-effects pedals (got VERY lucky with my mooer ge150 on kijiji), etc etc lots of false-alarm search alerts and people expecting new minus 5% for their gear.

The most recent impossible-to-find kijiji deal was for a Mk 3 Focusrite Scarlett 2i2. It was 30% off this morning and there were 4 left, at L&M d/t Toronto. New, sealed B-stock with 30 days for refund and 1 year warranty. Google said DIs allow greater clarity and convenience than USB connectable mixers or speakers with digital recorder in front of it (current setup) so I shelled out and I'll be testing it out this weekend.

The Mk2 is being offered by some on kijiji but I figured if I can afford it, better to buy the best I can afford b/c slightly better on resale but most importantly, better clarity etc audio tech stuff that I haven't memorized / understood yet. Everybody else is selling a focusrite solo and I mean, it's nice and all, but I want double XLR inputs for acoustic guitar mic'ing and vocals. It's not that interesting, but hey it's interesting to me. A year ago when I started back into guitar, I couldn't play a song start to finish to save my life. It's cause for celebration that I've recently been recording random covers of songs frequently enough to feel good about upgrading. I'll sell off a few things to make room for the focusrite in the music budget, but I'm keeping that Zoom H1 digital recorder for the open mics and, maybe one day, the gigs.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I picked up a set of iLoud micro monitors for my office space. Bought them new from L&M for $20 more than their blowout used sales from stores. That tells you something.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I exercised grownup restraint and walked away from this Gibson CS DC Jr. for $3,700 marked down from $4,600 at L&M South Edmonton. I love the look of this guitar.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I remember seeing Excel sheets in the past for all the items on special at all stores. And they were easily searchable. Does anyone know where I can find them for this sale?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

JethroTech said:


> I exercised grownup restraint and walked away from this Gibson CS DC Jr. for $3,700 marked down from $4,600 at L&M South Edmonton. I love the look of this guitar.
> View attachment 350496


This one is $649: Gear Hunter | Gibson - Les Paul Junior Tribute Double Cutaway - Worn Cherry I imagine there's a difference with what you posted. But what is it? And is it worth $3000 more plus tax?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> I exercised grownup restraint and walked away from this Gibson CS DC Jr. for $3,700 marked down from $4,600 at L&M South Edmonton. I love the look of this guitar.
> View attachment 350496


I walked passed you when you were staring at that and having a moment. I think Swervin wants one too. anyways, I grabbed a couple of pedals and left quick yesterday


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> This one is $649: Gear Hunter | Gibson - Les Paul Junior Tribute Double Cutaway - Worn Cherry I imagine there's a difference with what you posted. But what is it? And is it worth $3000 more plus tax?


The one I posted is a Gibson Custom Shop '58 reissue double-cut. The Les Paul Junior Tribute for $649 is not as "true" to vintage spec as the Custom Shop. The Tribute has a plastic pick guard with the pickup and controls mounted to it and a top-mounted input jack. I've never owned the Tribute version but it's a fairly inexpensive way to get into a double-cut Jr because double-cut Jrs are otherwise hard to come by.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I picked up one of those brown pleather Gibson gig bags thinking I could stuff one of those '58 reissue DC's inside before I left the store (Downtown), but they didn't have any in stock. Good thing. I mighta been writing this from jail.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> There is a great deal in Winnipeg, unfortunately I am in Ontario so cannot pick it up.


What model Strat are you looking for?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> What model Strat are you looking for?



I'm looking for an MIA, so an older Standard or one of the more recent American Professionals. There are a few available in the chain (or there were last night, I haven't checked yet today).


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I contacted a L&M about an item that was listed as pick up and they were willing to ship. May be give it a try. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I remember seeing Excel sheets in the past for all the items on special at all stores. And they were easily searchable. Does anyone know where I can find them for this sale?



They don't do those any more.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> I'm looking for an MIA, so an older Standard or one of the more recent American Professionals. There are a few available in the chain (or there were last night, I haven't checked yet today).


There's at least 1 or 2 in Ottawa, looking like $1600 plus taxes. Used on kijiji might be cheaper.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> There's at least 1 or 2 in Ottawa, looking like $1600 plus taxes. Used on kijiji might be cheaper.



There are a few available for $1399-$1599. Most are out of province so shipping would have to be factored in. There is a candy apple red one (hate that colour), a slate grey, a natural (looks really nice), a burst, and some black ones. Most of them have maple fretboards.

Since I have been out of the market for a while, I need to figure out what older American Standards go for used and what the new American Professionals go for used as that info will guide me.

There are also two American Standards available here on the forum. The only problem is that I was planning to put this guitar on my credit card. I have the cash in the bank, but would prefer to keep it and use my credit card for now.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I was just going to post about a used AO Strat at Brampton for $1980, but looks like it’s gone. That was a great deal; I love mine. Unless it was another location, but I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

There's also a Mesa Rosette acoustic/electric amp for $999 and a Dr Z Cure for $1500 at Burlington that caught my eye.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> I was just going to post about a used AO Strat at Brampton for $1980, but looks like it’s gone. That was a great deal; I love mine. Unless it was another location, but I can’t seem to find it.



Mississauga, and they had three of them. They all sold today.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I see bloor re-listed the 594 s/h again, at the same demo price it was at before the sale. Cant find one at that price anywhere else.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> grabbed a couple of pedals


Show & tell, what do you get?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Show & tell, what do you get?


gladly. this is the new simple setup I'm going to try running in stereo or something. the Nemesis has been on my list to try for a long time. Oceans was in the right place. the OD3 was already at home


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Speaking of Strats, I saw a Mexican one yesterday (can't remember the exact model) that was available for either $699 or $799. But if you looked at the picture you could see that the price on the price tag had been crossed out in marker and $599 had been written on it - so they raised the price for the sale, I guess hoping someone would get caught up in buying and not realize that the guitar had been cheaper days before.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The North Van store has a Loudbox Mini for $279 and an Acoustasonic 90 for $269. Before COVID I would have been all over one of them. Anyone like one over the other for open mics and small club gigs.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> There are a few available for $1399-$1599. Most are out of province so shipping would have to be factored in. There is a candy apple red one (hate that colour), a slate grey, a natural (looks really nice), a burst, and some black ones. Most of them have maple fretboards.
> 
> Since I have been out of the market for a while, I need to figure out what older American Standards go for used and what the new American Professionals go for used as that info will guide me.
> 
> There are also two American Standards available here on the forum. The only problem is that I was planning to put this guitar on my credit card. I have the cash in the bank, but would prefer to keep it and use my credit card for now.


90s AS used to be $1000 on kijiji... now it seems more like $1200 sells fast and $1500 sits for weeks. Actual selling price could lower. $1400? This is for used, with little wear dings and maybe some fret wear. It seems '90s, '00s, or '10s are all worth about the same depending on condition.
There's a natural AP at LM Kanata I think for $1599. They might ship within the province store to store. I did that with a keyboard this summer.
There's a really nice white Strat Deluxe, with HSS and LSR roller nut, on kijiji buts it's $1850 in North York.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> 90s AS used to be $1000 on kijiji... now it seems more like $1200 sells fast and $1500 sits for weeks. Actual selling price could lower. $1400? This is for used, with little wear dings and maybe some fret wear. It seems '90s, '00s, or '10s are all worth about the same depending on condition.
> There's a natural AP at LM Kanata I think for $1599. They might ship within the province store to store. I did that with a keyboard this summer.
> There's a really nice white Strat Deluxe, with HSS and LSR roller nut, on kijiji buts it's $1850 in North York.



They will ship as of Monday, provided whatever one is looking for lasts that long.

There is a really nice natural one at the Waterloo store. I lived in Waterloo for ten years so would have no problem popping over there to get it as I could visit some friends to make the trip worthwhile. They are asking $1595 for it.

The slate grey one is out in PEI and they are asking $1449. There is also a sienna sunburst HSS available in Scarborough for $1499. I don't like HSS Strats but could easily switch it over to SSS later on. The burst is in Edmonton and they are asking $1399, but I've found in the past that western stores are less willing to ship or transfer things than eastern stores. Doesn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Make a wtb, get your strat?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Make a wtb, get your strat?



There are a couple available here. I wanted to keep money in the bank for the time being so had planned ot use a credit card for the purchase. That pretty much limits me to retail stores.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

colchar said:


> There are a couple available here. I wanted to keep money in the bank for the time being so had planned ot use a credit card for the purchase. That pretty much limits me to retail stores.


Use PayPal, linked to your credit card.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I define a 'Blow-Out' sale as at least 33% off, ideally 40%.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fretzel said:


> I contacted a L&M about an item that was listed as pick up and they were willing to ship. May be give it a try. Never hurts to ask.


Asking was part of how I got my fretless bass.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

I called and asked and they said "We're all out of the $169 Focusrites" so then I checked online and, seeing that they were still listed, I ordered one. Credit card, payment confirmation and everything. 

10 minutes later a completely different person called asking when I'm coming to pick mine up.

If someone says they're "sold out" but the item is still on the website, it may not be a terrible idea to pull the trigger (assuming it's something you don't actually have to look at to decide) and then either score the item, or get a complete refund later because somebody didn't update the website.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

colchar said:


> There are a couple available here. I wanted to keep money in the bank for the time being so had planned ot use a credit card for the purchase. That pretty much limits me to retail stores.


That Waterloo one looks nice, and they should hold it for you for a day or so for pickup I would think.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> That Waterloo one looks nice, and they should hold it for you for a day or so for pickup I would think.



Yeah it does look sweet.

I just popped in to my local store to check out an American Pro. They only had a maple fretboard model in stock so I didn't get to try the rosewood. But the neck was very comfortable. I was concerned about the neck size, but really quite liked it (or as near as one can tell when trying it outside the store's door when it is fucking cold outside).

Every guitar I own has a rosewood fretboard, so maybe it is time I added a maple fretboard to the stable?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> maybe it is time I added a maple fretboard to the stable?


It is a different beast.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, add a guitar with a maple board to your collection.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked up my purchases today - while they were retrieving and packaging the guitar I watched at least half a dozen ukuleles go out the door.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bw66 said:


> I watched at least half a dozen ukuleles go out the door.


may God have mercy on those souls and the souls they share a house with


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Turns out all of the stores that have guitars I am considering are closed until Tuesday, so I can't even ask them to ship something as a favour. By the time they open again, everything will be eligible for shipping.

Now I just have to figure out which one to order. I am considering:
Sunburst 
Sonic Grey
Black (maple fretboard) 
Natural 
Black (rosewood fretboard)

I might even consider the limited edition Black Paisley model that was made in Japan. I could live with the Paisley, but black pickup covers and control knobs on a Strat have always bugged me. But that is something shallow that I am sure I could get past.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Picked up my purchases today - while they were retrieving and packaging the guitar I watched at least half a dozen ukuleles go out the door.



I've never understood the fascination with those.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

colchar said:


> I've never understood the fascination with those.


I think it's "trending" "hipster" and "minimalist" right now. I mean it's an instrument at the end of the day, it makes sound and makes music, but its range is limited as far as I see, compared to that of a guitar. I tried one a while back, my buddy impulse bought one and then put it aside. I don't get that visceral, teeth-baring urge to play a ukelele like I do a guitar. Unfortunate, the koa ones look cool. 

A saxophone also has theoretical limitations compared to a guitar, but it's also totally awesome and I would totally learn if the stars aligned one day. Unf. not the same for ukelele.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> I think it's "trending" "hipster" and "minimalist" right now. I mean it's an instrument at the end of the day, it makes sound and makes music, but its range is limited as far as I see, compared to that of a guitar. I tried one a while back, my buddy impulse bought one and then put it aside. I don't get that visceral, teeth-baring urge to play a ukelele like I do a guitar. Unfortunate, the koa ones look cool.


If I was to go for something small like that, I would go for a Mandolin. But I guess those aren't as popular because they are harder to play.




> A saxophone also has theoretical limitations compared to a guitar, but it's also totally awesome and I would totally learn if the stars aligned one day. Unf. not the same for ukelele.



I played tenor sax in high school music class and really liked it. I wish I had stuck with it. Granted, after so many years of smoking I probably couldn't play one now but maybe if I had kept up with it I would have chosen that over the smoking. I really do like the sound of a sax...off to youtube I go.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I played tenor in HS as well. Years later the music teacher shot himself but that was due to something else.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

our L&M sells bagpipes, but I don't ever see any accordions


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Damned L&M webpage. I am trying to log in but it tells me that my password is wrong. When I go through the steps to have a password recovery email sent to me, nothing arrives.

I might be better off signing up using a different email address.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You can play angry music with a ukulele.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

JethroTech said:


> The one I posted is a Gibson Custom Shop '58 reissue double-cut. The Les Paul Junior Tribute for $649 is not as "true" to vintage spec as the Custom Shop. The Tribute has a plastic pick guard with the pickup and controls mounted to it and a top-mounted input jack. I've never owned the Tribute version but it's a fairly inexpensive way to get into a double-cut Jr because double-cut Jrs are otherwise hard to come by.


If it is a deal breaker, wouldn't it cost substantially less than $3000 to get the Tribute close to the vintage specs of the Custom Shop 58? Just asking as that difference in cost makes no sense to me.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

colchar said:


> I've never understood the fascination with those.


My daughter started playing drums, then wanted to play a stringed instrument and (due to the influence of her friend) began playing the ukulele. She then moved on from that and is now playing the electric guitar. Had she stayed with the ukulele, I would have found nothing wrong with that, but for selfish reasons I am happy we both now have a shared interest in guitars. By the way, the ukulele can be very cool.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Last summer because of COVID boredom my wife took up the ukulele. She soon had gas and acquired several ukuleles. I commandeered a really cheap banjolele that she wasn't using. It is a piece of crap but it sounds good and is fun to play. I am going to switch the top string to a low G though.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Is there a way to search all of the individual stores’ inventory simultaneously or do you have to do it by location.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Is there a way to search all of the individual stores’ inventory simultaneously or do you have to do it by location.



Go to Gear Hunter, then click on the Guitars link. In the search field type in whatever you are looking for and this will bring up everything.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The L&M website is still a mess. When you try to log in it says your password is wrong, so you have to register again. But once you do, if you leave the webpage and try to log in again it tells you that your password is wrong. And it will not send password reset emails.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Called my local store and had them take care of it. So the Strat has been ordered from Edmonton.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> Called my local store and had them take care of it. So the Strat has been ordered from Edmonton.


I rubbed my balls on all the Strats in Edmonton. Enjoy


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I Rubbed My Balls On All The Strats In Edmonton.


Great country song title.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> Great country song title.


Bro-country subgenre


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Seem like this sale has kind of fizzled out?

There are a few things I still have an eye on, but I don’t think I’m going to move on them.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm rather new to the process of buying guitars, so I haven't actually "done the rounds" at a guitar store before, trying out different guitars and looking at everything they have in stock. I did it once at a Guitar Center in San Francisco, but they didn't quite have the selection that interested me.

We are currently in a situation where most retailers have nothing in stock, and they told me I have to buy something to try it out and then return it if I don't like it. I find this a bit tedious, though others are welcome to disagree, so I've opted to just wait until I've played my guitars a Lot more, in order to get a better understanding of what I would want and how badly I would want it.

Alberta is selling a guitar that I "might want" for low shipping cost, but in natural ash. 40+% off. Cambridge is selling the same guitar in natural okoume, more desirable, again a guitar I "might want" but haven't tried. Cambridge's same-model-different-wood guitar, which I could pick up in store, is 13% off. They were both 1300 to start, just one was rented out a couple times so it's Used, and the other was a demo model so it's "more new". Honestly the whole pricing protocol feels a bit silly to me, and I don't feel it's enough of a sale, so I'm going to hold off.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> Seem like this sale has kind of fizzled out?
> 
> There are a few things I still have an eye on, but I don’t think I’m going to move on them.


Yeah the first day or two are when the real deals can be found.

I ended up with an American Pro Strat and a Fender Twin. I wish I had been looking at amps right at the start of the sale, but I didn't do so until after the good deals were gone. Luckily, I found one that wasn't included in the sale, it was just available in the store so I still got it at a reasonably decent price.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> so I've opted to just wait until I've played my guitars a Lot more, in order to get a better understanding of what I would want and how badly I would want it.



Seems like a sensible thing to do.




> Alberta is selling a guitar that I "might want" for low shipping cost, but in natural ash. 40+% off.


You would have to be more specific, there are several stores in Alberta.


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

colchar said:


> You would have to be more specific, there are several stores in Alberta.


Well there's this Jackson DK3 in natural ash at Edmonton North, and none are available in Toronto. It's $700 and out here, in Cambridge Ontario an hour from Toronto, there's one in natural okoume. I like the okoume, but I don't know if I will like the guitar, and I definitely don't like the $1150 for the okoume one.

Part of me is saying don't buy something if you're just going to return it. Too much hassle, you'll lose the shipping on it, etc.

Unfortunately, since I wrote the last post, I've realized a lot of people on here would likely buy something Just so that they can play it for a few months and then sell it if it isn't for them... I just remembered this is like a standard thing that guitarists do because if I recall correctly, you just can't really decide in a guitar by trying it out in a guitar store even if you have it for 2-3 hours and you plug into all the amps and fiddle with all the knobs.

Compared to the potential annoyance of buying a guitar and then selling it on Kijiji, I guess buying a guitar and then returning it isn't too bad Ugh this is a difficult subculture thing for me to get into.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> Well there's this Jackson DK3 in natural ash at Edmonton North, and none are available in Toronto. It's $700 and out here, in Cambridge Ontario an hour from Toronto, there's one in natural okoume. I like the okoume, but I don't know if I will like the guitar, and I definitely don't like the $1150 for the okoume one.


I know where Cambridge is. I am in the GTA and I lived in Waterloo for a decade. Actually, about 18 months of that was spent in Cambridge, down in Galt.





> Part of me is saying don't buy something if you're just going to return it. Too much hassle, you'll lose the shipping on it, etc.


So buy the local one. Try it for a month and, if you don't like it, you get all of your money back and all it costs you is a trip across town.





> you just can't really decide in a guitar by trying it out in a guitar store even if you have it for 2-3 hours and you plug into all the amps and fiddle with all the knobs.[q/uote]
> 
> Sometimes you can, sometimes you can't. But that time in store will give you a bit of an idea whether something is for you or not.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Last minute “ooooo, Shiny!” purchase...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Last minute “ooooo, Shiny!” purchase...
> View attachment 351853



The only reason I managed to avoid multiple "ooh, shiny" purchases is the other money I spent. If I hadn't spent that, I'd have a shitload of stuff coming in that I don't even need. So by spending bigger money, I saved myself from clutter. At least that's what I am going to keep telling myself.....................


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

like canadian tire stores where each is privately owned like a franchisee...no owner wants a sale to leave his/her cash register


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fwiw the discounted prs 594 semi hollow LE's are as cheap as you're gonna find them. I just dont have $4800 for the black one at Bloor..


----------



## jfd986 (Nov 22, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> like canadian tire stores where each is privately owned like a franchisee...no owner wants a sale to leave his/her cash register


Do you mean no owner wants to sell things at a discount? Because that's what I've found to be the case at Canadian tire .. which is why I rarely shop there. Even when there are sales, it's typically not the current lowest price for the item compared to other stores afaik and their return policy is not as friendly as elsewhere


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm surprised to see some guitars still available that I thought would be gone by now. But mostly I see pro stage gear, recording stuff, pedals, etc..
The big bargains were gone last week it seems.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

i cant manage the l and m website well either...must be my old age


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jfd986 said:


> Do you mean no owner wants to sell things at a discount? Because that's what I've found to be the case at Canadian tire .. which is why I rarely shop there. Even when there are sales, it's typically not the current lowest price for the item compared to other stores afaik and their return policy is not as friendly as elsewhere


No business wants to sell anything at a discount...


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I think L&M is doing the best they can with the little inventory they have available while trying to stay profitable.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jfd986 said:


> Do you mean no owner wants to sell things at a discount? Because that's what I've found to be the case at Canadian tire .. which is why I rarely shop there. Even when there are sales, it's typically not the current lowest price for the item compared to other stores afaik and their return policy is not as friendly as elsewhere


I've never had an issue returning anything at Canadian Tire. Maybe it is because I have one of the World Elite Mastercards from Canadian Tire Financial Services, and they give special treatment to holders of those cards (ie. you do not need a receipt to return anything purchased on the card). But even before having that, I cannot remember ever being given a hassle at Canadian Tire.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> I'm surprised to see some guitars still available that I thought would be gone by now. But mostly I see pro stage gear, recording stuff, pedals, etc..
> The big bargains were gone last week it seems.


Will you shut up about pedals please? I am doing my best not to look, but I've only got three (Digitech Bad Monkey, Boss Blues Driver, and MXR Compression pedal) and have the world's cleanest amp coming in so I just know I'm going to be buying more.

And yeah, the best deals will be long gone. I waited a couple of days and still got a good deal on my Strat, so I got lucky there as I don't remember seeing any listed at a lower price before I made my decision.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> I think L&M is doing the best they can with the little inventory they have available while trying to stay profitable.



And to their credit, they decided during the latest lockdowns that they wouldn't be laying off staff. So many stores have no customers inside and are restricted to curbside pickup, but their staff are all still working. The chain deserves to be supported for that reason alone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ordered 2 YSM 5 monitors at 12 today and they shipped them from the warehouse by 6 supposed to be here Friday morning.

That’s pretty fast for them to move them out of the warehouse.

Not on sale but good turn around time on moving the order.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Ordered 2 YSM 5 monitors at 12 today and they shipped them from the warehouse by 6 supposed to be here Friday morning.
> 
> That’s pretty fast for them to move them out of the warehouse.
> 
> Not on sale but good turn around time on moving the order.


I have some like new ones I want to sell.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I have some like new ones I want to sell.


I never thought about posting a WTB thread for these; it just occurred to me at work today that I needed to get some monitors and that it had to be done right right away ... lol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> I've never understood the fascination with those.


They are really fun to play and super portable. The different tuning requires you to learn some new chord shapes and some new ideas may come from that. I find myself playing bluegrassy folky stuff on the ukulele for some reason.


__
https://soundcloud.com/guncho%2Fuke-mumford


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wardo said:


> I played tenor in HS as well. Years later the music teacher shot himself but that was due to something else.


I played tenor but switched to alto as alto players get all the chicks. (And the lead parts)


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> My daughter started playing drums, then wanted to play a stringed instrument and (due to the influence of her friend) began playing the ukulele. She then moved on from that and is now playing the electric guitar. Had she stayed with the ukulele, I would have found nothing wrong with that, but for selfish reasons I am happy we both now have a shared interest in guitars. By the way, the ukulele can be very cool.


I have a deal with both my kids. If they can learn three chords on the ukulele, I will buy them a guitar. So far neither have taken me up on the offer.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

My Strat arrived, and I am just waiting for the tech to finish the setup on it.

My Twin Reverb arrived yesterday, but the power tubes are shot (and maybe some other tubes as well). Put it this way, I was playing it at 2am and had it turned up to '4' without bothering anyone. Hell, my dog barely woke up.

The first tube glows a little, the second not at all, and the third and fourth seem fine. So I'll take it back in and the fine people at Yorkville can replace the tubes and bias it for me.


----------

